# Home made Turkey Feather Fletching...What do yall think...



## huntforfoodeer (Mar 6, 2006)

those are some sweet looking fletchings. 
are you going to fletch them on a arrow?


----------



## LiLWhipJr19 (Dec 7, 2005)

yes.. I yall want some yall can send me some wing feathers... if your right handed i will need right handed feathers for left handers i will need left wing feathers so the helicals will be right...


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*any pics on arrrows*

do u have any pics were there fletched. but prettty nice:wink: :wink: good work...Ty Noe


----------

